# "You smell like Saturday mornings"



## Zowie (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't seen this thread yet, and if I did miss it, I'm sorry.

So, I was sitting on the subway today next to a pretty good looking BHM. But more importantly, he smelt WONDERFUL. Really warm and spicy but very clean too. Anyway, that made my morning. 
I think that the smell of a person is really important, perfume or no. 

*So, what is the general opinion on perfumes/colognes? 
And do you wear them? And which? Describe it!*


As for the title, that's what mine smells like, or so says a friend. It's Dior, "Escale à Pondicherry".


----------



## ouroboros (Mar 31, 2010)

Smelling good is very important to me (I use miracle by lancome as well as anything from L'occitane) I also like my men(or just people in general) to smell nice too.


----------



## stldpn (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm traditional I wear cologne almost every day, but I refuse to spend 50 bucks on a tiny bottle so... I normally wear either drakkar or aramis. They are both, essentially, sandalwood based scents.


----------



## djudex (Mar 31, 2010)

I love a nice subtle scent on a woman, when she walks by and you get a brief whiff and you think to yourself "My God did she really smell that good? I need a closer sniff!"

That being said I wear Light Blue by Dolce & Gabbana and I have been told by many women (and one man) that I smell "yummy". Well okay, the guy said I smelled good, not yummy. That would have been creepy.


----------



## RentonBob (Mar 31, 2010)

I usually wear Calvin Klein Obsession. Have since college


----------



## veil (Mar 31, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I haven't seen this thread yet, and if I did miss it, I'm sorry.
> 
> So, I was sitting on the subway today next to a pretty good looking BHM. But more importantly, he smelt WONDERFUL. Really warm and spicy but very clean too. Anyway, that made my morning.
> I think that the smell of a person is really important, perfume or no.
> ...



i like warm florals, most of my perfumes are vanilla based (i love to bake, in every sense) but with a warm, darker note like sandalwood or amber. a bit of nature-flower-clean scents and a bit of warmth & sensuality is what i like on myself, and often on others as well.

my favorites are stila's creme bouquet (sadly discontinued :sad: boo hoo), some scents by lolita lempicka, and lush's vanilla perfume.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Apr 1, 2010)

Sometimes I put on an extra layer of deodorant and it kinda smells like cologne.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Apr 1, 2010)

As long as he smells good I like hehe.:blush:


----------



## NYC_FFA (Apr 1, 2010)

My hubby always chews fruit gum, so he always smells sweet. I didn't realize for the longest time that it was because of the gum. I thought it was his cologne or something until I smelled it when I was around some of my friends. One of my friends was chewing the same gum, and I was sniffing around going, "Something smells like my man...what is that???"


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't like the smell of cologne. Maybe I've only smelled the bad ones. I've also given up on deodorant because I don't like the smell. I just shower more often instead.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 1, 2010)

Normally its just a good shower and some deodorant .

But for special occasions:







Jean paul Gaultier - Le Male


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 1, 2010)

i've always liked Curve for myself, kind of old school now though. 

But on a woman I looooooooooooooooooooooove Angel perfume! Whenever or wherever i smell it i just go all gooey and fall to the floor in a soft heap of smiles and goo goo eyes, lol. Seriously though, i've totally hit on 60 year old women who were wearing it just so i could be next to them and smell it. It should be outlawed...


----------



## warwagon86 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have 3 scents just depending on my mood or how im feeling decides what i go for:
















To be honest my favourite has to be the Bvlgari but during the winter i found myself using the Davidoff more.

The Acqua Di Gio is my usual all rounder.


----------



## Esther (Apr 1, 2010)

Kinda lame... but I love the smell of Old Spice on a guy (but a lot of fathers and grandfathers wore this scent... so I can see why it is a turn off for some).
I get bored of my own fragrances easily, so I have a collection of half-finished perfume bottles on my dresser. I tend to choose perfumes that smell edible (fruity, spicy, sweet, citrus) rather than florals. I like smelling like something you could take a bite out of


----------



## Melian (Apr 1, 2010)

I LOVE cologne on a man! My husband has a few different ones, but they all have this similar, sweet undertone that drives me crazy (don't know any of the names, though).

Personally, I always use these subtle body sprays that smell like either cotton candy or vanilla cupcakes.  How refined....


----------



## djudex (Apr 1, 2010)

Esther said:


> I tend to choose perfumes that smell edible (fruity, spicy, sweet, citrus) rather than florals. I like smelling like something you could take a bite out of



NOM :eat2:


----------



## theronin23 (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, I'm the only cheap ass that resorts to the Axe effect? LOL

The Axe chocolate scent is fucking delicious smelling. On a regular basis I use this stuff called "Mascolino" (I know, I know lol) it's like an axe style knockoff of Aqua Di Gio, and I like it. 

One more embarrassing one, a good 5 or 6 years ago now, I bought this The Fast And The Furious branded cologne when I used to work at Big Lots. It came in a spray bottle that looked like a small windex or car cleaning product bottle. The smell of it was amazing, and it didn't quit! I actually still have some left.


----------



## ogie (Apr 1, 2010)

don't wear cologne normally but if i get dressed up.. you know suit, tie, cufflinks and all that jazz. i will throw on a little cologne. wrists, neck and my nether region. i only use Ralph Lauren Purple Label. Best cologne ever.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 1, 2010)

It's usually cologne everyday, either Aqua DI Gio, Polo Blue, and Polo Black. That's it, just depends on what I feel like that day.


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't use colognes myself, but that's more a function of budget than of taste. The best one I've ever had a whiff of was a citrusy, woody scent in a department store cologne section; I can't remember the name, though.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 2, 2010)

Myself it's either Dior Addict or DKNY Red Delicious. (Recently it's been Delicious more than Addict, might have to change it up again.)

I used to love Donna Karan's Chaos, then they discontinued it and I was devasted.

As for my guy, he's usually cologne-less. But I love the different body washes he uses, and honestly, there's something about the scent of his skin I could never get out of my head. Especially when we did have our year of being "just friends" and dated other people. Those other people just didn't smell like him.


----------



## stldpn (Apr 2, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Wow, I'm the only cheap ass that resorts to the Axe effect? LOL
> 
> The Axe chocolate scent is fucking delicious smelling. On a regular basis I use this stuff called "Mascolino" (I know, I know lol) it's like an axe style knockoff of Aqua Di Gio, and I like it.
> 
> One more embarrassing one, a good 5 or 6 years ago now, I bought this The Fast And The Furious branded cologne when I used to work at Big Lots. It came in a spray bottle that looked like a small windex or car cleaning product bottle. The smell of it was amazing, and it didn't quit! I actually still have some left.



I have to admit. I'm not much for "axe." But you're right that dark temptations stuff smells ridiculously good even for "cheap" cologne.


----------



## Zowie (Apr 2, 2010)

I quite like Axe, only it became really popular when I was in high school, and guys would literally drentch themselves in it during every single bloody break. Math: 200 tennagers using up half a bottle each every day? HEADACHE.


----------



## project219 (Apr 3, 2010)

Personally, I'm partial to the "Shock" scent of Axe, as well as the "Fever" scent.

Other than that, I'm a Brute or Old Spice kind of guy.


----------



## nolon2020 (Apr 3, 2010)

One scent of mine is quite special it has a taste of licorice 
it is called Kenzo AIR and the other one is Kenzo Power


----------



## clockworklove (Apr 5, 2010)

I actually don't wear traditional perfume. Most days, I just smell like my soap, which is this amazing smelling patchouli stuff, mixed with Lush's Big Tease hair goop, which smells like heaven. 
On special-er occasions, however, I wear essential oil based scent. My man hates the alcoholy smell of perfume, he says I smell like "burning" when I wear it. So I use Egyptian musk oil, which is dark and spicy and rich. Plus it lasts longer and you don't have to worry about it getting on your clothes!


----------



## lovelocs (Apr 10, 2010)

A big man that smells good...

...My weakness...

My ex used to use Old Spice, and every time I smell it, I get lightheaded, and I start looking around, before I even know what I'm doing. Scent is so powerful...


----------



## StarWitness (Apr 11, 2010)

I usually don't wear a scent, but occasionally I'll put on Bath and Body Works' Japanese Cherry Blossom body spray. Heck, I'm already using the body wash, might as well stay consistent. 

As far as guys go: I love the smell of Old Spice, but my favorite thing to smell on a man is fresh sweat. Not the stank of someone who doesn't utilize his shower properly, but the earthy, tangy smell of a guy who's just been outside on a hot day... :smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't think the Original poster told us what she smells like . . .


----------



## BeerMe (Apr 11, 2010)

I use a body soap that leaves a nice smell. Cologne is only on rare occasions for me. 

As long as it isn't a bad smell I don't mind what anyone smells like. But I've been around too many Axe-stenched people to wear it myself.


----------



## Zowie (Apr 11, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I don't think the Original poster told us what she smells like . . .



Green tea, jasmine, and citrus. It's very clean-smelling.
But I don't think you've said so about yourself either.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 11, 2010)

well, I guess I'll have to oblige the OP, I tent to smell like a hint of patchouli, balanced by fresh sage, iced mango and crisp green accords countering a deep and masculine blend of sandalwood and the tonka bean.


----------



## Zowie (Apr 11, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> well, I guess I'll have to oblige the OP, I tent to smell like a hint of patchouli, balanced by fresh sage, iced mango and crisp green accords countering a deep and masculine blend of sandalwood and the tonka bean.



Either you were copypasting off the bottle, or you should rethink your career and go into parfumerie.  But, methinks that you'd smell excellent.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 11, 2010)

I smell good


----------



## deanbpm (Apr 12, 2010)

I wear Dior Homme as I like floral/woody scents. The girls seem to like it anyway.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> well, I guess I'll have to oblige the OP, I tent to smell like a hint of patchouli, balanced by fresh sage, iced mango and crisp green accords countering a deep and masculine blend of sandalwood and the tonka bean.



pretty sure i've eaten a salad with those ingredients... awe, who am i kidding, like i'd eat a salad! :eat2:


----------



## theronin23 (Apr 12, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> pretty sure i've eaten a salad with those ingredients... awe, who am i kidding, like i'd eat a salad! :eat2:



Psh, please...I love salads.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 12, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Green tea, jasmine, and citrus. It's very clean-smelling.
> But I don't think you've said so about yourself either.



and your perfume sounds like it'd be delicious in a tall glass full of ice on a hot day.... zoe, i think i'd like to smell you! not to sound too creepy or anything, lol


----------



## Zowie (Apr 12, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> and your perfume sounds like it'd be delicious in a tall glass full of ice on a hot day.... zoe, i think i'd like to smell you! not to sound too creepy or anything, lol



Add a little vodka and you've got yourself a party! Or, at least a cocktail. -.-


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 12, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> pretty sure i've eaten a salad with those ingredients... awe, who am i kidding, like i'd eat a salad! :eat2:



Salad is delicious, sir.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 12, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Salad is delicious, sir.



especially when it's smothered with cheese and bit's of fried meat and ranch dressing! or of the taco variety!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 12, 2010)

I smell MARVELOUS


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 13, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I smell MARVELOUS



Oh, yeah. That's me. It's pretty potent, isn't it?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

I tend to switch between amber based scents like Sixth Sense by Marilyn Miglin and Poeme by Lancome and clean scents like the entire Grace line by Philosophy and Tova Signature Platinum. 

Clinique's Aromatic's Elixir is uncommon and unusual. 

Demeter also has two unique unisex scents Dirt and Tomato which I can't resist wearing. Sometimes together.

The only fruity scent I stick with is Body Shop's Dewberry and only during the summer.

I like nearly anything on men, including Old Spice. 
Spouse refuses to wear cologne.


----------

